# Anonymous mk5 Build-up



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Owner told me he didnt want me to put his name, he'll come around when ever its done. 
We got all kinds of goodies to work with. 
Brand New FK Coils
2 aerospot bags
2 airhouse 2 bags w/ baak2basics brackets
easystreet management
airlift manifolds
2 smc watertraps
dual 380 chrome kit
5 gallon aluminum tank
going on a white mk5 from SFL. 
1 problem, one of the manifolds, the harness came broken, so hopefully Kevin can take care of business since it was drop ship, not shipped form him directly. It plugs in to work, but i dont want him to run a broken manifold if he payed for a new one, even though i might be able to fix it. 
*
Look, sweet boxes.








the manifolds, w/ the broken harness.
But [email protected] Airlift took care of it no problems!!! Big props to them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















4 port tank, only need 4, i hate the 8 port tanks people get that have that ugly port on top. 








the rest of the goodies, leader lines, bags, controller, etc... 








the sweet compressors. 








the rear cups. even though it doesnt have the top pieces.
















tomorrow friday the 10th i should receive all of the fittings so i cna start putting some of that together. everything else will be started on saturday. 








*



_Modified by Santi at 3:57 PM 10-10-2008_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Anonymous mk5 Build-up (Santi)*


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

nice another mkv to look at, Santi your the man.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

HAHAH Anonymous. LOL.

_Quote »_
the rear cups. even though it doesnt have the top pieces.

















Hmm, are you sure the top pieces aren't inside the cups, like they upper and lower are bolted together to conserve size when packaging it? 


_Modified by Plain at 9:04 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_HAHAH Anonymous. LOL.
Hmm, are you sure the top pieces aren't inside the cups, like they upper and lower are bolted together to conserve size when packaging it? 


PAUL!! hahah beat me too it was just read this and went... un never seen no cup with a lid on it like that.. but hey what do i know..


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Santi whats your opinion on those manifold valves? I have those on my lost of potential valves to use in my project and wouldn't mind some feed back on them. 
Also i really just want to be able to control the front, back , and pancake. and not side to side. would i be able to do this with just one of those manifolds?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Santi whats your opinion on those manifold valves? I have those on my lost of potential valves to use in my project and wouldn't mind some feed back on them. 
Also i really just want to be able to control the front, back , and pancake. and not side to side. would i be able to do this with just one of those manifolds?

if you like ballooning then sure.. I had a 4v set up on my mk2.. taking turns was like a carnival ride.. well thats an exaggeration.. but it still ballooned.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_HAHAH Anonymous. LOL.
Hmm, are you sure the top pieces aren't inside the cups, like they upper and lower are bolted together to conserve size when packaging it? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=52106662#
I guess ur right, but i dont have the pieces with me, those cups are at the owners house. so idk. 

_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Santi whats your opinion on those manifold valves? I have those on my lost of potential valves to use in my project and wouldn't mind some feed back on them. 
Also i really just want to be able to control the front, back , and pancake. and not side to side. would i be able to do this with just one of those manifolds?

i like them a lot, mostly because they are compact and they are direct plug & play for the easystreet controller. but u could do a 4 valve, i personally dont see why, cus u get transfer of air between corners and like Chris said, its ballooning.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

oh santi likes these valves? who woulda thunk it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Did Kevin get you taken care of on the broken manifold? If not let me know and I will get you a new one ASAP! [email protected]


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_oh santi likes these valves? who woulda thunk it?









i always have, they are just usually more money, so sometimes people dont wanna spend the extra money, BUT i need to do a price brakedown for them compared to 1 way valves, including all fittings, because i'm starting to think that the difference in price isnt going to be much, and worth having the extra space, and easiness of install. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Did Kevin get you taken care of on the broken manifold? If not let me know and I will get you a new one ASAP! [email protected]









*HUGE Props to Jeremy for taking care of the harness.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
if you like ballooning then sure.. I had a 4v set up on my mk2.. taking turns was like a carnival ride.. well thats an exaggeration.. but it still ballooned. 


o ok, yeah that makes sence. thanks for that bit of info.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

do work son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

lookin good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it done


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hotness, can't wait to see it up and running. Thumbs up.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Got all the fittings today.







cant wait to start this tomorrow. My goal is to finish the car all in one day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Got all the fittings today.







cant wait to start this tomorrow. My goal is to finish the car all in one day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


pretty damn ambitious. cant wait to see another "air by santi" build


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Should be a good build.
Let see some pics today Santi.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (woody89)*

You should have received the top portion of the brackets...ask "anonymous" to double check and if they are actually missing I'll take care of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with the build and as usual can't wait to see another santi build.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Just curious, why did the owner decide to buy brand new coilovers just ot put bags on them. Is there a reason he didn't just go with masion-techs' or bag yards.
I can understand guy that already had coils and wanting bags to just do bag overs.
please enlighten me lol


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

not sure but i think fk's go as low as mason techs and may be cheaper?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
pretty damn ambitious. cant wait to see another "air by santi" build









yeah, the 1 day build didnt happen at all, it definitely took the 2 full days. It was 20hrs total. 

_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Should be a good build.
Let see some pics today Santi.
















got pics of everything, except the front. I'll upload them in a few. 


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_You should have received the top portion of the brackets...ask "anonymous" to double check and if they are actually missing I'll take care of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with the build and as usual can't wait to see another santi build.









yeah they were inside the the bigger cups, btw u got PM. 

_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Just curious, why did the owner decide to buy brand new coilovers just ot put bags on them. Is there a reason he didn't just go with masion-techs' or bag yards.
I can understand guy that already had coils and wanting bags to just do bag overs.
please enlighten me lol

yeah. new coils, for new bags. 
reason why we didnt go with mason tech is because if a bag blows, ur screwed until a new bag comes in, unlike with coils u cna put the spring on temporarily. 
also to get as low as fk coils w/ bags, mason tech kit is 1500 for fronts only. 
bagyards are cool, go low, no mk5 has them yet, so idk how low those will go. also there is a long wait for them, and we didnt know about the group buy until everything had been ordered. 
idk if that was enlightening enough. 

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_not sure but i think fk's go as low as mason techs and may be cheaper?

yeah pretty much. 
*UPDATE*
Uploading pics now.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

*

Continuation from this weekend. 11th-12th. 
Got the power wire, also bought 40amp fuse, since the kit comes with a 25. 








Got a euro cubby dash thing. 








to make it fit a US spec car there is like 3 f'ing stupid brackets that need to come off, is nto hard, its jsut annoying cus i thought the thing would go right in. 








decided to do something a little unique with the controller, after being approved by owner. His name is Sebastian, everyone calls him Seb. It looks pretty cool. I used flat clear also! 








Mock up of how things were gonna be setup in the spare tire. 
http://forum.eurghetto.com/ind...d=2.0








Cut the wood for the floor. 








got tank fittings all done, watertraps done, sending unit done! 








in order for the tank to sit as far back as i wanted i had to notch the legs a little bit. 








got tank mounted and compressors. 








then got manifolds bolted up. 








Apparently the manifolds dont come with brackets unless you add the other part number for them, so we had to make some work. thanx to ACE. 








got the stuff back in the car. 








then made the frame to raise the floor 








made some notches on the wood, i didnt wanna make one big notch since this is going to be supporting w/e the owner throws back there, for now a spare tire so it needs to be as solid as possible. 








then finished the wiring, and got juice out of it! 








even w/ manifolds its a pin in the ass to hide all of the wires, i did clean it up some later. 








from the front side 








damn this car is freakin tall.... REAR 








FRONT. 








Rear cups. 








Had to make my own window for the airline to go out. It didnt come with one.








Also made hte whole for the fitting bigger since we moved the bag over 1 bolt to make more room between the bag and the shock bolt. 








and after cutting the top and bottom cups u can see the difference its almost 3" just by doing that. 








got hte bag all bolted in!! 








the box of brand new stuff. Its crazy, we only used the shocks. there was so much extra stuff. hahahha 








notched the collars to clear the fitting/leader line 








got leader lines put on the front bags 








cut the bearing on the bottom, and took the metal plate off, another 1/2"-3/4" of simple modifications! 








got the whole strut put together. 








and to compare w/ the stock one!! 








And here is the rear! i forgot to measure, i'll do it this weekend when i see the car again. 








And the trunk floor. 
























I didnt get any pictures of the front all the way down. We were rushing to get it all done, and the last thing i thought about was grabing my camera. But i'll have pics and measurements of that this weekend, unless the Seb can do it. 
I can tell u its tucking tire at least, and thats w/ 1" of thread left on the coils, and no notch. After the notch, and the new wheels thing is gonna be sitting on the floor for sure!















I also didnt get to cut the pockets for the side of the floor, there is gonna be pockets on both sides of the floor. small, but enough to put basic emergency tools or w/e else. 
Thing still left to do by owner: 
-Notch frame
-remove front sway-
thanx for looking! 
*


----------



## J. Thorpe (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice job, you make it look so easy.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (J. Thorpe)*

i cant see the pics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (J. Thorpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Thorpe* »_Nice job, you make it look so easy.









it is easy, there is just a lot of small things that take time!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

nice clean install Santi 
is that it and its back to the owner or you still got a few bits left to do?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_nice clean install Santi 
is that it and its back to the owner or you still got a few bits left to do?

well i still need to change that broken harness but thats it. 
everything else is up to the owner, frame notch, sway removal, new wheels and tires.


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

looking good.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

good work! nice n' clean


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

i need a new trunk , good work though santi!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_i need a new trunk , good work though santi!

dude, bring it by so we can finish it, and maybe we can run to jo-ann fabrics and get some sick material


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
dude, bring it by so we can finish it, and maybe we can run to jo-ann fabrics and get some sick material









jo-ann fabrics is weak, son! hancock is where its atttt


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Santi, pics aret working.















EDIT: never mind i lied, my computer just being a slow whore.










_Modified by runnin9z at 9:51 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
jo-ann fabrics is weak, son! hancock is where its atttt

idk if we have hancock aorund here, i dont pay attention. 

_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Santi, pics aret working.















EDIT: never mind i lied, my computer just being a slow whore.










sometimes the AOL host is gay w/ certain connections.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah come by today to see if you can find this leak and we can work up some ideas for a new trunk


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IvIikeWhy* »_yeah come by today to see if you can find this leak and we can work up some ideas for a new trunk

What time you want me to come by??? i'll be free before 1PM, or after 6PM. just text me!


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

bump, something unexpected came up....
need to sell this week......


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*

sorry to hear about that
wanna sell or trade your fk for my h&r ultra low and ill add $$


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (f_399)*

cant sorry, i need the suspension for tommorrow, when the air comes out of the car....


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (bLeW-DuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bLeW-DuB* »_cant sorry, i need the suspension for tommorrow, when the air comes out of the car.... 









thats fine, hope things work out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Santi, give me a call when you get a second, I want to make sure you received the manifold harness. Thanks 1-800-248-0892 ext 3


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Santi, give me a call when you get a second, I want to make sure you received the manifold harness. Thanks 1-800-248-0892 ext 3

Hey jeremy. i got the harness and brackets today, i tried to call you, it said you closed, but hours said 9-6pm. 
I'll give you a call tomorrow. thank you again.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

wow, location for the ride controller is money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you seem to always do clean installs santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now if only there was a euro mk4 lower glove box


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

simply great.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_wow, location for the ride controller is money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you seem to always do clean installs santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now if only there was a euro mk4 lower glove box










yeha i wish mk4s also had that euro cubby http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

